# Dust Collection For Wood Shaping



## mwaldtha (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey Everyone.

I'm going to be doing a few projects where I am planning on doing a lot of wood shaping/sculpting (like Andy's, and other's, sculpted art boxes). A lot of this will be done with an angle grinder and I'm wondering about dust collection. I'm thinking one of those dust shrouds that can attach to the angle grinder will get in my way as I move around the piece but it is the cheapest option so I may just have to try it out. I've currently just got a shop-vac but the wife is starting to complain more about the dust so a (reasonable) upgrade has been approved. I just don't see a real good option for the angle grinder type of work where me and the tool are moving around the work piece. I'm thinking a ceiling mounted air cleaner may be a decent option. What are your thoughts? I should also mention this is just a garage based workshop so floor space and electrical options are limited.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SWCPres (Mar 19, 2014)

This is purely an idea that came to my head when I read your post, never tried this myself. It looks like your getting a real DC from what I gather. The more CFM the better. I am sure you can find ample information on the subject of which one to get. Now on to the idea. Large homemade scoop (plywood, plexi, whatever.) Box fan on the other side of the scoop to push the dust into it. DC hooked up to the scoop. No real details, just thinking in terms of how I have set up spray booths. As far as the ceiling mounted option goes, it's really more fine suspended particulates that your standard DC missed, not really a substitute for such. If you just get a ceiling, you're gonna continue to see dust all over everything. Best method of DC is as close to the source as safely possible and as much CFM and you can stand/buy.


----------



## mwaldtha (Feb 28, 2010)

I was actually hoping to avoid a true dust collector, just due to floor space and electrical concerns. I hear what you're saying though. I was thinking about a scoop or hood too but figured I would have to stay pretty close to it to really capture much dust. Maybe I'll just strap the hose of my shop vac to the angle grinder. That's as close to the source as I could get. (Just kidding, kind of.) ;-)


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You can spritz the air with water regularly on breaks from
running the grinder. This will encourage the fine dust to
move to the ground.

A dust collector really is the better solution. You could
also build a downdraft system and perhaps a shop vacuum
would be adequate to get started with.


----------



## mwaldtha (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes, a downdraft table had crossed my mind at one point but I forgot about it. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

A shop vac with an air hood simply doesn't pull enough cfm to justify not getting and using a dust collector. HF has their 2hp dc on sale ATM. For the price and your lungs it's pretty inexpensive. I have a jet air purifier that I run 100% time along with my dc and it's made a huge difference.

No more sticking my little finger down my nose at the end of the day to get dust boogers out.

A true dust collector and separator are night and day a better option. A bit more expensive but it's really well worth it. 
Paul


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Just a thought: put the carving on a turntable. I know it's a long shot, but an old barber's chair would make a superb turntable for a carver-you could spin it around, lock it in place, and make it go up and down.

This way setting up your dust collection would be simplified.


----------



## JaySybrandy (Jan 31, 2014)

I would just let it drop on the ground then sweep or suck it up


----------



## mwaldtha (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. I'm thinking a downdraft table and possibly a hood hooked up to a DC would probably work best for me. I'll think about it some more and see what I can squeeze into the budget (and the garage). ;-)


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

I have tried a few different set ups..including medium side hoods. but now just use a 4" pipe mounted to a block, that i clamp to the bench.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Depending on the size of the workpiece, you might be able to use a lazy-susan platform so you hood/dust collection/whatever could be fixed with you working on the opposite side.

You could easily make one with a couple of pieces of plywood and a $10 lazy-susan hardware kit from a home center.

I have a lazy-susan that I use for spray finishing small items … works like a charm.


----------

